# LED mods/accessories



## _LadyCruze_ (10 mo ago)

Hey has anyone installed a LED Spoiler or LED Bowtie? Please share pics if you have! I'm looking into ordering it.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

_LadyCruze_ said:


> Hey has anyone installed a LED Spoiler or LED Bowtie? Please share pics if you have! I'm looking into ordering it.


OEM Glow tie bought from eBay









L


----------



## _LadyCruze_ (10 mo ago)

Chad20101 said:


> OEM Glow tie bought from eBay
> View attachment 296913
> 
> 
> L


Looks sharp! Installation was pretty straight forward?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

_LadyCruze_ said:


> Looks sharp! Installation was pretty straight forward?


Yes pretty easy only took 15 mins if that to install.


----------

